# HOA and the dish!



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

Here's my problem:

When I moved in with my wife in Florida on 2/19/2007, I had E* install the dish at our condo.
Someone claiming to be from the Home Owners Association (HOA) came running up to the service guy and I, demanding to know what we were doing.
Upon learning that I was having a dish installed, this individual proceeded to tell me that:

1. I needed permission from the HOA. (Yeah, right. It's my dish, and my home.)
2. I could put one dish up, but not two. (Yeah, right)

I have a HDTV and wanted to get full use of the HDTV channels, I could use some help.
I need to know for sure that I can put two dishes and that the HOA is out of line.
If anyone can help me if would be greatly appreciated.

As to limit the real estate on this board, please be kind enough to send me a PM or email.

Peace,

Leprechuan

[email protected]


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Leprechuan said:


> As to limit the real estate on this board, please be kind enough to send me a PM or email.


The purpose of asking and answering questions in public is to also provide the answers to those with similar problems. For example, you could search these forums for "HOA" and find out all sorts of stuff. If you want to be notified of replies to your questions, you can "Subscribe" to the thread.

First, the rules are here: http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/otard.html Print them out and keep them in your pocket to handle folks who run up to you.

In short, you must be allowed to place as many dishes (each less than one meter in diameter) that you _need_ to get the channels you want. *But* a HOA may require you to place them in inconspicuous places as long as they still work.

Finally, since you're dealing with a condo, the association may restrict you to installing dishes only in your exclusive use area, typically a balcony or patio. It can keep your dishes off the roof, for example.


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

FTA Michael said:


> The purpose of asking and answering questions in public is to also provide the answers to those with similar problems. For example, you could search these forums for "HOA" and find out all sorts of stuff. If you want to be notified of replies to your questions, you can "Subscribe" to the thread.


FTAMicahel,

I didn't think of think.
It's my first day here on this site as a member.



FTA Michael said:


> First, the rules are here: (link to webstie) Print them out and keep them in your pocket to handle folks who run up to you.
> 
> In short, you must be allowed to place as many dishes (each less than one meter in diameter) that you _need_ to get the channels you want. *But* a HOA may require you to place them in inconspicuous places as long as they still work.
> 
> Finally, since you're dealing with a condo, the association may restrict you to installing dishes only in your exclusive use area, typically a balcony or patio. It can keep your dishes off the roof, for example.


I found the person who claimed to be with the HOA to be rather obnoxiuos, it was my first day in eh new place and not even a welcome to the neighborhood.

I want to thank you for your help FTAMichael, I wasn't sure where to go to get my answer.
I am blown away at the amount of information on the website.
That's the reason I joined.

Peace,

Leprechuan/Michael


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is the letter that I've started concerning what happened with the install back in February.

Re: Account No:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Hello,

I got married on October 14, 2006 and had my Dish Network account when I was living in Brooklyn New York, after some serious debate, I decided to move to Florida instead of my wife moving to Brooklyn.
I did this out of concern for her mother whom is in frail health. I just could not stand the thought of my wife being 1200 miles away if anything happened to her mother. I contacted Dish Network in late January to confirm the move to the current address.

That is where the heat of the story begins.

I kept in touch with Dish Network during early February to make sure the move would hassle free. It turned out that a review of the sit was made and the installation was cancelled without informing me. When I called and found out I demanded that a senior tech visit and after a review was made I was told the install would take place early February, I informed Dish Mover that I won't be in the new place until February 20 th. It took several phone calls to get the date I wanted.

But that was not the end of the install.

When the tech came, the day after I arrived, an individual, whom I had never before or even introduced himself and have never seen again, informed me that Home Owners Association, may not let me have the dish put in and the installer believed him and put only ONE dish up and made note on my work order that the if HOA demanded I would be responsible for the removal of the dish. When I informed the customer service representative at DishNetwork of what happened I was upgraded to the "America's Everything Pak" from the America's Top 250 with the HD channels. I don't mind but all I originally wanted the second dish, but it appears I am paying an HD handling fee with next limited HD channels.
After researching the situation for the last few months, I find out that the Federal Communication Commission FOBADES an HOA from restricting satellite dish installs

(See: http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/otard.html).

That was in February, on Sunday April 15 th, I was watching the New York Mets vs. the Washington Nationals game on WPIX when I a huge crash.
Thinking that is came from outside the bedroom; I ran into the living room and almost ran into my wife who thought the crash came from the bedroom.
It was determined that the crash was the closet ceiling caving in from water saturation.
When the installer was in the attic, he broke the drain for the air conditioner.
When the ceiling caved in, there had been water damage to mostly my clothes; luckily, Ellen wedding dress was still in the plastic wrap from the dry cleaners. My wedding coat and tux were badly stained; the ceiling had to be replaced, the water drain line from the air conditioner also had to be replaced, which I am happy to say did not too much.
The damage was done by the installer; no one else had been in the attic since the air conditioner was shut off for the winter. We had only turned the air conditioner on for regular use on April 8 th.

I am requesting that someone come out and put the second dish up, that I get my HD channels. I seriously doubt that I would be reimbursed for the dry cleaning bill of my clothes. The HOA can not tell me I can not put a dish up; someone already has a satellite dish within the complex.
I am tired of paying for a service I should be getting and am not.

Thank you,

Michael P. Judge


----------

